# Jurassic World 2: Szene mit lesbischem Outing wurde aus Film geschnitten



## AndreLinken (21. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jurassic World 2: Szene mit lesbischem Outing wurde aus Film geschnitten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Jurassic World 2: Szene mit lesbischem Outing wurde aus Film geschnitten*


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Juni 2018)

> Das hat zwar für die weitere Story keinerlei Relevanz, verleiht dem Charakter jedoch etwas mehr Tiefe.



Naja, da würde ich nicht zustimmen. So eine Szene muss auch im Kontext des Films Sinn ergeben. Wenn so etwas zwischendurch kurz reingeworfen wird, wirkt es oft schlicht fehl am Platz.
Einen Charakter im Film in einer 30 Sekunden Szene etwas über seine Sexualität in den Raum werfen lassen verleiht nicht wirklich Tiefe und hätte rein gar nichts am weiteren Verlauf des Films geändert. Deswegen gut, dass es rausgeschnitten wurde. 
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass schon allein die Beschreibung der Szene mies klingt.


----------



## Enisra (21. Juni 2018)

naja
also wenn das Plakativ reingeschrieben wird, dann braucht das keiner und vorallem tut der ganzen Sache eh so billig geschrieben nicht gut, so nebensächlich und eben Normal dargestellt wie in Star Trek Into Darkness ist das Perfekt
Abgesehen davon hat Hollywood ein anderes Problem beim schreiben von Lesbischen Figuren: Eigentlich sind die doch eh alle Bisexuell und können daher so "einfach umgepolt" werden und in echt Frauen dann einfach nicht ernst genommen werden


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Juni 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Deswegen gut, dass es rausgeschnitten wurde.


Als "gut" würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. Aber als "völlig egal". ^^ Die hätte auch drin bleiben können und es hätte nichts geändert.


----------



## Asuramaru (21. Juni 2018)

Auf blu-ray ist sie dann mit drin in der Ultimate Edition die 2min länger geht ^^


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Juni 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Als "gut" würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. Aber als "völlig egal". ^^ Die hätte auch drin bleiben können und es hätte nichts geändert.



Für mich schon, jedenfalls so wie es in der Beschreibung klingt. Eine kurze Szene in der Chris Pratt für sein Aussehen gelobt wird und ein uninteressanter Nebencharakter ungefragt seine sexuellen Vorlieben in den Raum wirft wäre eine Facepalm-Szene mehr gewesen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Juni 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Für mich schon, jedenfalls so wie es in der Beschreibung klingt. Eine kurze Szene in der Chris Pratt für sein Aussehen gelobt wird und ein uninteressanter Nebencharakter ungefragt seine sexuellen Vorlieben in den Raum wirft wäre eine Facepalm-Szene mehr gewesen.


Wieso Facepalm? Klingt für mich mehr nach einer nebenbei in den Raum geworfenen Feststellung und nicht aufs Auge gedrückt. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass man dieses kleine Detail am Ende des Films eh vergessen hätte. ^^

Da empfinde ich es in manch anderen Medien (z.B. Spiele, wie etwa Mass Effect und Dragon Age Inquisition) als deutlich aufdringlicher. Da wird man ja gefühlt alle paar Minuten mit "Ich war mal n Typ" oder anderen Sachen voll gespamt. Ich bin zwar großer Freund der Diversität, aber so plump wie in jüngeren Bioware-Titeln etwa, empfinde ich diese Szene aus dem Artikel eher nicht, wenn ich sie mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lasse.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Juni 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wieso Facepalm? Klingt für mich mehr nach einer nebenbei in den Raum geworfenen Feststellung und nicht aufs Auge gedrückt. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass man dieses kleine Detail am Ende des Films eh vergessen hätte. ^^
> 
> Da empfinde ich es in manch anderen Medien (z.B. Spiele, wie etwa Mass Effect und Dragon Age Inquisition) als deutlich aufdringlicher. Da wird man ja gefühlt alle paar Minuten mit "Ich war mal n Typ" oder anderen Sachen voll gespamt. Ich bin zwar großer Freund der Diversität, aber so plump wie in jüngeren Bioware-Titeln etwa, empfinde ich diese Szene aus dem Artikel eher nicht, wenn ich sie mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lasse.



Facepalm deswegen: 





> In der besagten Szene musterte Rodriguez den Mann etwas genauer und stellte fest "ausgeprägter Kiefer, gute Knochenstruktur, groß, muskulös. Ich gehe nicht mit Männern aus, doch wenn ich es machen würde, dann mit dir".


In welchem Universum ist das ein realistischer Satz den ein Mensch sagen würde? Sexualität ist etwas privates, nichts was man jemanden den man kaum kennt mal eben so sagt. Für mich klingt das einfach nach einem schlechten Dialog, der fehl am Platz gewesen wäre. 
Solche Dialoge müssen einfach zur Story und den Charakteren passen. Wir lernen im Film nichts über die besagte Frau, da wäre ein Outing zwischendurch einfach nur merkwürdig gewesen und eben plump, wie du auch schon sagst. 

Ich greife da auch gerne Enisras Beispiel von Star Trek auf (Ich glaube es war aber Beyond oder?). Der Umstand, dass Sulu schwul ist ist dort glaube ich gar nicht explizit verbal erwähnt, sondern einfach gezeigt worden. Das war echt schön gelöst. Viel besser als wenn man verbal versucht irgendwie ein Outing zu erzwingen in einer Situation, die völlig unpassend ist zwischen zwei Charakteren, die keinerlei Beziehung haben.


----------

